# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pols&Knieklachten

## Ilonaa

Hoi,
Ik hoop dat jullie me een beetje kunnen helpen.

Ik heb al ruim een maand (misschien wel langer ook ) last van mijn rechterknie, mijn fysio weet niet wat het is, en ze heeft me weggestuurd met de medeling : je hebt hypermobiele knieen en als je zooltjes heb dan bel je me maar weer... Maar mijn klachten van de knie zijn dus , dat ie dus op slot slaat, ''knakt,plopt,knoept'' bij het strekken en traplopen wat ook pijnlijk is, en hij is vaak erg warm, ook is die volgens mij moeder iets dikker(ik zie dat zelf niet) Ik heb het ook vaak gekoeld en paracetemol geslikt maar het helpt niet. Ik moet nog naar de dokter maar ,weet iemand misschien wat dit ongeveer kan zijn ?

En sinds vorige week donderdag heb ik hele erge last van me rechterpols, vorige week vrijdag wou ik kleding uit me kast pakken het lukte niet eens ja met pijn en moeite en even doorbijten ja, toen lukte het.heb toen ook rustig aan gedaan op school, mog niet baten want heb nog heel de dag pijn gehad. Eigenlijk kan ik alles met de pols, maar met veel pijn, en ook deze knakt bij draaibeweging,ook dat is erg pijnlijk, ook merk ik als ik een paar dingen heb gedaan, bijvoorbeeld de hond opgetild ofzo, heb ik meteen een soort krampje erin, ook dat doet echt zeer. Ook zoals nu ik typ of muis met de laptop doet de pols zeer.. Ik weet echt niet wat dit kan zijn..
Ook hier ben ik nog niet mee naar de huisarts geweest omdat ik dacht dat het vanzelf over zou gaan..

Heeft dus iemand een idee waar deze klachten vandaan kunnen komen of wat het is ? 

Ik heb wel scoliose&ben 15 jaar.

Hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen, anders wordt het toch een HA bezoekje..

Liefs,,
Ilona

----------


## Sefi

Ik ben ook hypermobiel en als gevolg daarvan kunnen gewrichten weleens verkeerd schieten. Misschien spoort je knie net niet goed en dat kan die knakkende geluiden geven. Voor je pols geldt hetzelfde dat er botjes verkeerd kunnen schieten en dat je daardoor pijn krijgt.

Het kan ook een gevolg zijn van je scoliose. Ik weet niet hoe erg die is, maar met scoliose is het vaak dat je bekken scheef gaat staan en daardoor lijkt het alsof je ongelijke benen hebt en hierdoor kun je knakkende knieën en soms ook knakkende enkels krijgen.
Door scoliose kun je spierpijn en gespannen spieren krijgen en die pijn kan uitstralen naar je polsen en handen.

Als je een lichte scoliose hebt dan kan een chiropractor je misschien helpen, maar als je een flinke scoliose hebt dan moet je daar niet aan gaan beginnen.

----------


## Ilonaa

Bedankt voor je reactie, maar ik had voor dat ik wist dat ikhypermobiel was al last van me knie, dus vind maar raar, en ik weet niet hoe erg mijn scoliose is hoor, moet eigenlijk nog een foto maken ervan, dan weet ik het pas.. Maar heb geen ongelijke benen / bekken ,anders had de fysio dat vast wel gezegt,, me enkel knakt heeeel af en toe.
Pff ik heb echt last van me pols niet normaal, kan geen uurtje zonder pijn... :Confused:

----------


## Sefi

Hypermobiliteit is een aangeboren iets. Het is niet iets wat je ineens krijgt. Het kan heel veel klachten geven, maar sommige mensen hebben nergens last van.
Het kan soms heel lang duren voordat iemand eindelijk opmerkt dat je hypermobiel bent. Dus de knieklachten kunnen er wel mee te maken hebben.

Wie heeft gezegd dat je scoliose hebt? De fysio of je huisarts?
Ben je ooit weleens gekraakt soms?

----------


## Ilonaa

Okee nou scoliose dat hebben me vader me moeder, me zus en me broer, dus dat is erfelijk bepaald bij mij, de huisarts heb dat geloof ik verteld, en ook de schoolarts wist-weet het. Maar nee ik ben nooit gekraakt door een ´´kraker´´, ben het eigenlijk ook niet van plan eerlijk gezedgd, lijkt me zo eng :Embarrassment:

----------


## Onassa

Ik herken je klachten zeer zeker.
Ik heb voor 2 weken geleden weer nieuwe orthopedische zooltjes laten maken, maar ze zijn deze keer extra dik gemaakt (voor meer demping) en nu passen ze in geen enkele schoen of laars en ik heb toch aardig wat schoeisel.
Ook mijn rechterpols is een probleem, kan bijvoorbeeld geen aardappels schillen, dan verkrampt de pols helemaal.
Mijn rug en nek, daar is slijtage vast gesteld, dus dat zal dan in de heupen, enkels, polsen en knieen ook wel zo zijn.
Hoewl het ook fybro kan zijn, gezien dat vaak samen gaat met hidradenitis en voor dat laatste ben ik in januari geopereerd.
Maar ben het gedokter een beetje zat, dus ben er nog niet echt mee naar de huis arts geweest.
Moet ik binnen kort wel even doen want wandelen, wat mijn man en ik graag doen 's avonds, lukt nu ook niet meer.

Groetjes,Diane

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoi Diane, bedankt voor je reactie, fijn om niet de enige te zijn ! Goh zeg dat is wel lastig dan dat je niet kan wandelen zou idd even naar de HA gaan. Maar die kramp die jij beschrijft bij bijv.aardappels schillen heb ik als ik iets omhoog til ofzo zoals de hond, ik weet niet hoe ik dat moet uitleggen maar, het is niet echt een soort kramp
(ja ook wel weer een beetje het voelt wel zo) maar ik kan dan wel alles bewegen maar dan doet alles wel zeer, is een beetje lastig uitleggen hihi.
Ik heb trouwens op internet rond gekeken, en de plek waar ik pijn heb is het tfcc botje(soort meniscus van je pols) en ik duwde daarop en daar deed het pijn, dus hoop maar niet dat ie gescheurd is  :Confused: 


groetjes,
Ilona

----------


## Sefi

Kan zijn dat dat botje een beetje verschoven is. Dat doet ook erg pijn.

----------


## Ronald68

Ilona,

Kun je de huisarts of fysio niet gewoon zeggen dat je naar een orthopeed wilt. Dat heb ik met mijn knie ook gedaan. Na foto's en MRI is er uiteindelijk geopereerd.

----------


## Ilonaa

Bedankt voor jullie reacties ! @ Ronald, ja ik wil wel naar de huisarts gaan maar ik heb deze hele week stage van 9 tot 6 uur, dus geen tijd voor de huisarts , maar ik was dat ook al van plan om dat zoiezo te gaan zeggen, want ben het nu wel zat kan niet eens bloemschikken zonder pijn , en je staat daar ook bij dus ook pijn in de knie..ik zal het zeker wel zeggen tegen hem !

Groetjes

----------


## Ilonaa

Zoo lang geleden dat ik hierop heb gereageerd.. Inmiddels is er best veel gebeurd. 

Ik ben bij de huisarts geweest toen, die dacht aan een gewrichtsontsteking afijn , 2 weken iburofen geslikt niet over? terug komen! dus ik kwam terug, kreeg ik naproxen en een cortisoneprik (zonder enige uitleg maar goed had het zelf . Deze prik en naproxen werkte ook niet.. dus ik 2 weken later naar de ´´vervangende huisarts´´ die gaf me diclofenac en een rongtenfoto maar wou geen verwijzing geven.. moest huisarts zelf doen. woensdags ben ik door hem gebeld (vervangende vakantie huisarts ) die zei dat er niks aan de hand was,, maar ik vond het allemaal beetje raar , en ben 2 weken later weer naar mn eigen gegaan . die zei tegen mij , je ellepijp is te kort. dus ik zeg, wat is daar aan te doen? ja dat weet ik niet, heb dit nog niet zovaak meegemaakt, dus ik ga je wel doorsturen naar de orthopeed (ik was best wel opgelucht!) en ik kreeg ook nog een kuurtje naproxen mee, en terwijl ik duidelijk heb gezegd dat het niet werkte.. maargoed, dus ik meteen gebeld kon ik 21 september pas terecht. Over mijn knie werd de eerste keer gezegd dat dat ook maar een ontsteking moest zijn maar dat was een stagiaire die dat zei en we hebben het verder ook niet meer over gehad( ook niet in vervolgafspraken) ondanks dat doet ie nog wel zeer.. maar okee.

Ook ben ik toen met de fysio begonnen, hij ging masseren, later hier meer over.



21 sept ging ik naar de orthopeed toe, hij ging kijken, en wou een foto van de linkerpols voor vergelijking, en een mri scan , ik vroeg meteen en als er nou niks uit de mri komt? Hij antwoorde daarop : Er komt wel wat uit want je pols heeft een beetje een andere vorm. Ik vroeg ook nog of ik een brace mocht , ook op verzoek van de fysio en die kreeg ik ook maar hij werkt tot nu toe nog niet echt..

Meteen foto laten maken en een afspraak gemaakt voor de mri . ik mocht ook nog eerst proefliggen omdat ik een klein beetje claustrofobisch ben. Maar dat ging goed dus ik mocht op 7 oktober door de mri heen . 

Aanstaande woensdag (27 oktober) krijg ik hier de uitslag van best wel spannend..ik denk zelf dat ik geopereerd moet worden...
ik hou jullie op de hoogte.. als jullie nog meelezen natuurlijk! 

Mijn knie is een tijdje rustig geweest maar begint weer op te spelen.. Ook ben ik laatste tijd wel erg moe.. maar dat heeft hier niks mee te maken denk ik . 

Hoop dat jullie nog meelezen en anders dan lees je het niet, maar ik zet het toch wel neer .

Liefss
Ilona

----------


## Ronald68

Ilona,

Fijn dat je nu eindelijk bij de specialist bent geweest. Hopelijk krijg je 27-10 te horen wat de oorzaak is en nog veel belangrijker, wat er aan te doen is zodat je problemen tot het verleden horen.
Laat even weten wat de uitslag is.

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee ronald, bedankt voor je reactie! Ja natuurlijk laat ik je de uitslag weten! En ik hoop ook dat er iets aan te doen is.

Liefss
Ilona.

----------


## Ilonaa

nou ik heb vanmorgen de uitslag gekregen, en trlalaala ik had weer eens gelijk, zoals ik dus al had gedacht kwam er niks maar dan ook niks uit de mri scan (terwijl ie dat zo zeker wist...) , en mn linkerpols was ook op de foto gezet, en die ziet er dus hetzelfde uit.Dus ik heb een aprate vormvariant ofzoo maar daar was geen behandeling voor... hij kon er wel een operatie aan doen aan die ellepijp , maar kon geen garantie geven dat de pijn minder werd en het ging lukken, dus ik had zoiets, van tja tja, het maakt mij niet uit.. En toen zei ie dusvan ja ik kan je wel doorsturen naar de topspecialist, misschien dat hun wat voor je kunnen doen..Dat is dus in het St.maartenkliniek zei ie en hij zei ook van ja er staat wel een langewachtlijst voor ,maar wist niet hoelang.. ik zeg ja maar ik wil wel van de pijn af..Ik zeg er is toch ook zon andere centrum in Eindhoven ? Hij zeg jebedoelt vast Zeist ik zeg nee, volgens mij heet het xpertclinic,, hij zei nou okee, dan ga je daarheen dat vind ik ook goed. Ik heb ze hun het nummer gegeven wat op de site stond, en hun zouden gaan bellen voor mij en dan moet ik wachten op een oproep, maar op die site staat dat er geen wachtlijsten zijn dus, ik hoop snel! 

Maar het kwam er dus op neer dat ik er maar mee moest leren leven , en tja dat kan ik niet..Beperkt toch van alles hoor. Dusja nu ben iik nog na 2 foto´s en mri dus geen steek verder.. verdorie grrrr ik word er een beetje boos over hoor.. 


Liefss
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Zeg Ilona, weet je wat ik bij de HA ga laten doen ik ga mijn bloed laten checken op reuma.Heb via via gehoord dat ge daar ook heel veel pijn kunt van hebben aan u pols.Misschien kan je dat ook eens laten doen.
Heb ook al alles laten doen, ben begonnen met pillekes, daarna foto's, en dan een mri, juist zelfde als gij zonder resultaat.

Liefs

----------


## Ilonaa

Okee, das een goede tip, k zal er aan denken.. dankjewel , alleen ik denk niet datik het heb hoor.. maar liever ff voor de zekerheid doen dan maar :Wink:  
Maar bedankt voor de tip lieve Do! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefs

----------

